# HomeSteader Trailers?



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey all, so we've been thinking about buying a new trailer. I think we are going to go up the the hour away trailer dealer sometime this week or next week. I was browsing the trailers that they have on their site, and I really like the looks of this HomeSteader. Its a two horse, slant load, bumper pull. The thing is, I haven't been able to find any reviews on homesteader trailers. Does anyone know anything about them? 

**Photos are from the ad**


















































What do you think of the trailer? Looks decent? 
Thanks for any opinions


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

No ones has any experience with them? Huh :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Never heard of them. Where are they built?
It's a nice looking trailer. Interesting that there is a rear tack on a 2-horse BP that also has the front tack. It looks as though it collapses so you can have the back stall open if you wish. I can't recall that I have seen one like that. It looks tall...I really like tall.


----------



## Sereno (Apr 21, 2013)

Can the saddle racks be folded completely out of the way?

I don't know if this is allowed? When researching trailers, lots of research, I found these people. They have an amazing amount of videos and information.

Double D Horse Trailers and Gooseneck Trailers For Sale

I really wanted one but would have to import to the Dominican Republic and would cost almost double to do so.

Look, compare and learn so you can make the right choices. Brad with DD is very easy to work with and answer any questions that you might have.

Good Luck.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I know this is an old thread, but I'm also looking for input on a Homesteader trailer. I went and looked at them last weekend, and they looked pretty good. I didn't see the two horse bumper pull slant, but they still have the same finishings as the trailer pictures above.

Does anyone own one of these or seen them in use?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is a website I think for them.....
_Stallion Horse Trailers | Homesteader Trailer_

Found this review...
_Homesteader horse trailers? Anyone have one?_

Then I found this.... 
_HomeSteader Trailers
_There is not much about this trailer manufacturer or product.

I have not seen them in use either....search the shows and see if you see one and talk to the trailer owner for a honest review and opinion...
_* 

Happy shopping!! :wink:*_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I did not look at the web sites, but I don't like the back saddle racks in the original photos. There is a lot to like in the trailer, but that would be a deal breaker for me. No other junk in the horsey area.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

whisperbaby22 said:


> I did not look at the web sites, but I don't like the back saddle racks in the original photos. There is a lot to like in the trailer, but that would be a deal breaker for me. No other junk in the horsey area.


_That stuff is in a separate compartment behind a door and walls. _
Like most slants, the rear of the trailer has 2 doors. One for the tack area, the other for the horse to gain entrance through....a wall completely surrounds the "junk".
It is what many like about slants, ease of getting to their tack otherwise you can go straight load and dressing/tackroom behind a solid partition.

I don't like slants....
I don't like having to go through a narrow alleyway to load any horse.
Me, I have a straight load and a semi-stock with wide open ability to load._ {This trailer will have a center beam always...}_
When I need to I can use my trailers to move near anything when I want.
But this is a nice trailer by how it looks and reads, _still not for me but *a nice trailer*._
:wink:


----------

